# any BSL events around tampa fl



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

i wanna get more involved in fighting bsl, and i believe that actions speak louder than words so if anyone that lives in the tampa bay area in FL and are interested lmk


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

LOL you missed the meetings a few months ago. BSL was never officially on the table for Hillsborough County, but county commissioners asked that "all options be considered". That of course caused an uproar, and the local pit bull community was very fast to respond.

There was a series of meetings planned that allowed people to contribute to the writings of new laws and regulations, & I believe that they have been passed. Contact Bill Armstrong of Hillsborough County Animal Control if you would like to learn more about the new laws.

As far as groups that continue to fight BSL, I can say that the Mid-Florida APBTA works hard to promote a good image of the breed and does put on a good show for the public.

In fact, on September 2, the Mid-Florida APBTA is going to hold a booth at the AKC's Responsible Dog Owner day. They are going to do weight-pull demos with the experieced dogs, and I _believe_ that CGC evaluators will be there to test dogs. I can get more information if you are interested, or you can visit www.midfloridapitbulls.com and contact one of the club's board members.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

yea but didnt u say they have to be in cages... that doesnt make pits look good when we host a event and our dogs have to be cages for "safety" reasons...


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

oh and plus ill feel like a loser cuz ill be standin there with two dogs have goin ummmm....:hammer: lol


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

blondie03044 said:


> yea but didnt u say they have to be in cages... that doesnt make pits look good when we host a event and our dogs have to be cages for "safety" reasons...


Having two dogs locked in a fight would look worse, no? MFAPBTA preaches responsible ownership, and that means recognizing the breeds' predisposition for dog aggression and taking measures to prevent fights (Especially in public!).


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

blondie03044 said:


> oh and plus ill feel like a loser cuz ill be standin there with two dogs have goin ummmm....:hammer: lol


Why would you feel like a loser?

The fun-shows that the club puts on are casual events where people come to meet up, discuss dogs (Among other things), and have a good time. There's no reason to feel like an idiot.

If you are interested in fighting BSL and promoting a positive image of the breed, I reccomend becoming active in the community. This way, you can keep up with upcoming events, shows, and conventions regarding the dogs.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

yeah its just hard becoming active in the community when u didnt even know there was one. but thats why im on here to try to learn more about it


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

blondie03044 said:


> yeah its just hard becoming active in the community when u didnt even know there was one. but thats why im on here to try to learn more about it


Well, come out to the shows sometime! There are a few people from this board that attend regulary, including Tough-n-Tender Kennels and myself.


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

blondie03044 said:


> yeah its just hard becoming active in the community when u didnt even know there was one. but thats why im on here to try to learn more about it


 LOL Well now you know and can get involved.
Most APBT people at events are very accepting and helpful to newbies


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

GSDBulldog said:


> Well, come out to the shows sometime! There are a few people from this board that attend regulary, including Tough-n-Tender Kennels and myself.


yea i will im just goin to have to buy another cage i only have one. whens the next one


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

blondie03044 said:


> yea i will im just goin to have to buy another cage i only have one. whens the next one


The shows are every 3rd Saturday of the month, but you can check out www.midfloridapitbulls.com

And, on Sept. 2, the club is setting up a booth at the AKC's Responsible Dog Owner expo (Which I *believe* is at the Tampa fairgrounds... I'll have to check) I can get more details on it later, but I know that the club president is doing a weight pull demo with her dogs.


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Hey,

It's not a BSL event, per se, but the AKC's Responsible Dog Owner Day is this Sunday, from 9 AM to 3 PM. Tampa's mayor, Pam Iorio, will be there (County comissioners were also invited).

The Mid-Florida club is holding a weight pull demo and setting up a booth. 

There will be CGC testing, educational seminars, and a lot more. 

It's at the Tampa Convention Center this Sunday, September 2nd.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

how did it go????


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

There was a great turn out!

Our club put on a weight pull demo, and the Samoyed club stepped up for a challenge. I didn't get any pictures, but someone there was kind enough to film the pull,

Part 1: 




:thumbsup:


----------

